#  SAT FO-29

## RW3XL

..   TLE    (  )?

----------


## RW3XL

.   ,      .

----------


## R0AU

.    ,    :(  - ,  ,  ...

----------


## RW3XL

,   .. http://www.southgatearc.org/news/apr...elp_wanted.htm

----------


## rw3adb

.(          ...( .     ,       .
     .

----------


## F4EQE

,         :Sad:

----------


## RW3XL

JA0BBW,  ,  FO29      JARL.  , ,  .   ?
http://www.jarl.or.jp/Japanese/3_Fuj...nformation.htm

----------


## F4EQE

.

----------


## F4EQE

,   .

----------


## F4EQE

The internal impedance of the battery in FO-29 (Fuji-3) is now rising due to the deterioration caused by almost 12 years in orbit. According to the telemetry data a 25 minute eclipse duration is estimated as a limit as for the analog battery system use. Because the eclipse length of FO-29 (Fuji-3) is currently about 30% or almost 32 minutes, the power supply of the relay with the battery cannot serve a period of the eclipse.

A malfunction also occurs in part of the electricity control system. The malfunction is the UVC which is an automatic function for electricity management. When the satellite is in the eclipse, and the light of the sun is not the solar battery, the transmitter is turned OFF by the UVC. It is designed so that later an analog system transmitter becomes ON automatically when the terminal voltages of the battery exceed a set value after the power is available from the solar battery. However, it appears likely that a malfunction occurs for this function, and the terminal voltage cannot turn on a transmitter even if it exceeds the set value unless commanded from the ground.

The length of eclipses for FO-29 (Fuji-3) will rise in future and rises to 34% in March 2008 and comes over a peak of the eclipse duration. When it goes over this peak, the eclipses will decrease slowly, and drop to 20% in August 2009. By February 2010 it is all sunshine with no eclipses for about 8 months. It seems that we can apply the analog system relay consecutively for this period.

----------


## RW3XL

08.04-08.10 ,  ,   .

----------


## RW3XL

> 11.30-11.43   ,


.   ,   "terminal voltage cannot turn on a transmitter even if it exceeds the set value unless commanded from the ground",          .

----------


## RW3XL

> ,    (07:05 UTC)  FO-29,  JA.     .   , ,    -    .


   ,  CQ - .    ,    ,        -  .            .                   , ..     c 2.30UTC  6.40UTC.         ,    .

----------


## RW3XL

, JARL  ,  .  ,  .  27-     ,  3.05  4.50UTC.

----------


## RW3XL

:
http://www.geocities.com/ua3xbl/fo-29.html

----------


## RW3XL

:Smile: 
http://amsat.org/pipermail/amsat-bb/...ch/010331.html

----------


## RW3XL

10.04-10.14 -  ( 
    ?  !

----------


## rw3adb

, ?)
   -      ,    QSO!           -((
- ,           .        -(
     . ,  .
     ,   -)

 ,   ,     !
, ! ,  "" - ?)
 , .-(

----------


## rw3adb

> ,       .


 -   .

----------


## RA0CGT

433     ,      "diamond x7000",    .
   :
"Cushcraft 13B2" 2  13   144 


"Tangenta 7B18" 2  18   433 



"Yaesu G5500"

    .

----------


## RW3XL

!
    - FO29  AO-51?  22    .  -  .

----------


## ur4lrh

ES3RF   !

----------


## RW3XL

-           4    .   ...

----------


## rw3adb

> -           4    .   ...


,   .   -   .
-16,   ,  , 29      ,    2500 ,  16 .
  29       ,   ,   !
      ...

  , ,     .     ,       ?

----------


## UN9GW

20:00 UTC      .  - .  :wink:

----------


## UN9GW

UR5MQD,   ,   -  ""      .  ,    .

----------


## UN9GW

-      . :(

----------


## UN9GW

19:30 UTC   FO-29. 
   - .  :Smile:

----------


## rw3adb

*Igor UN9GW*
      . ,  .
    .

 31\08\08 0145   ,  59206.  IK0DPX.
   - .   -  .

----------


## UN9GW

(UA6JAJ) -    .  ,   .

----------


## UN9GW

> !
> 
> ,           : HZ1AM. ST2NH. CU3EQ. CT1CTU     .      ,     SAT.
>   , FO-29    100,    ,
>    59+++++. 
>  .
> 73!


 , !  , !  :Super:  
  -  .

----------


## UN9GW

> *Igor UN9GW*
>     )
> 
>    - . #59612  2200 utc.
>   -  - !


    .     . 
     .   PH7PCF.

----------


## R5OE

!

 ""  59667   0:39  0:52 UTC.  ,    (  !). ...         :Crying or Very sad:  

   .

 73! ,

----------


## rw3adb

*RA3OE*
 ,      ( -))
    ,   .

----------


## EA8DIG

.

     ST2NH.    UK. LSB/USB inverting.

73

----------


## ua9uiz



----------


## R5OE

!

    QSO c HB9DRV, DL4XAV  SK0CT.  , " ".  .    CU3EQ.      ..

 73! .

----------


## rw3adb

*RA3OE*
  ,   ,  -     (    .        ,  . (

   ,   51 (   851    -  5-( 

 -  ,  ,  . SQ9JKS, UR5BFX, UA6JAJ?, RA6?  RA3OE.
      (
     ,      .

----------


## R4ITU

.
      .

----------


## UN9GW

> .       !        .         "" . ""         .


, ,     .   ,  FO-29,     01:10 .   "" HZ1AM.  :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

""  HZ1AM.   FO-29   VO-52.   :Laughing:  
  SSB.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UN9GW

> *Igor UN9GW*
>  !
>     ""  -(      .


 51-  (EX8MLT)  S21... .     OD2... (  ).

----------


## UN9GW

, , ... !

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

FO-29  ,   1325   ...   ...

----------


## rw3adb

-   . 
DH5MK, I5MXX, I8CVS, I5MPK, I5IAR, IK4IDP, IK0DPX,  HB9OBT, US8IPB  . UR5BFX  . RV3YM  . UA9CS   . OE3SJA    ,   . 
   ,      .    ,       ,  4 .

,   -  .

*Oleg(EX8MLT)*
,  JA   ?

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> *Oleg(EX8MLT)*
> ,  JA   ?


, ,              -40...

----------


## r3hh

,  10   2500,
        ,       ! :wink: 
      !



> rw3adb


             ,     !

----------


## Filin-2000

, .   - ...
 ,   .
   .

----------


## UN9GW

.
     .

73!

----------


## rw3adb

> ,  10   2500,
>         ,       ! :wink: 
>       !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rw3adb
> ...


, !
   ,                .
-  -       EX8MLT   ,     .

  .  , .   .

----------


## rw3adb

!

 ,        .       52   . 29-     .    ,  . ,   .         ,    100 .

    ,        .
   ,        .

   ,      14   / ,     ,  .  ,    ,     , ,   .

----------


## r3hh

> 52


vo52     ( )

----------


## R5OE

!

     SP2XDQ, Slawomir.    .   .       :Very Happy:  

    .     DG7MHR, DL4XAV, F0FIG  OH7FES.

----------


## R5OE

, !

 WSR-103
====================  ======
FO-29 JAS-2
Catalog number: 24278
Launch Date: August 17, 1996

Status: Operational
Current Mode: V/u (Mode JA)

Voice/CW (Mode JA)
Uplink:   145.90 to 146.00 MHz CW/LSB
Downlink: 435.80 to 435.90 MHz CW/USB
Beacon:   435.795 MHz

Digital Mode JD
Uplinks:  145.850 MHz FM
          145.870 MHz FM
          145.910 MHz FM
Downlink: 435.910 MHz 1200-baud BPSK or 9600-baud FSK
Callsign: 8J1JCS
Digitalker: 435.910 MHz

Mode and Antenna Polarization:
V: RHCP
U: RHCP
====================  ======

   , ,      ,   ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## r3hh

> 


      !
      ua9fdz

----------


## rw3adb

*RA3OE*
...    .       ""    .

 ,  -51,    ,     ""!

----------


## Serg

? http://forum.vhfdx.ru/sputniki/sputn...ch;attach=7260

  435 ,    .

----------


## Serg

http://www.n2yo.com/satellite/?s=34808

----------


## ur4lrh

???
   430     5       20   .

----------


## ur4lrh

.  2700  .
   ,             .          .

 rw3adb.




> ,       ? -    .


     .          .

----------


## UT2UU

QSO !     ,     579 .      .
 2-     -    , 50 ..
 430      20      .
       FO-29 ,      :Smile: 
  VO-52   ,  ,    :(
73! EQSL  . QSL   .
   !

----------


## rw3adb

*UT2UU*
    , ?    ?

   ,   (J-ant)     ,     .

      -(              ,  ,      .

*2ALL*
,          :
     .    ,   .     .
   -    5 ,  .

   ?
   ,      . -    .

----------


## rw3adb

> ,


     ,    .   .




> -  .


 .
,   .        ,    .   .




> 29-  10  "" - 15 ,  ,     -       .      10 - 20    .            Smile


,     29.
         52, .
,     7    ( ,  ,    ),   5       .

  ,    -  ?
  .   ,  .




> ,    SAT  .  FO-29   .


     )
,       .
 -  .    , .
   -  .  ,      (
      .




> AO-51  -          .


 .    "".     ,  .      "".




> AO-7 F2IL     ( QSO  7       ),     ,    (  )  ...


  ssb   .
     .




> VO-52  -   .


,        - VO-52,  FO-29  SO-50  .    7      .

, -16 (        70.




> -         SAT   .


   .   ,    300 ,  ,       .

,   .     .    .   -   ,  ...   .

   -      .
 -  .




> -          ?


,   .
 .  ,      ,       .
    ""    ,             .
  55       .  ,       ,   .
    ,     55,   55 ,    -      .

, ?  29!  ?)

----------


## rw3adb

- EI4ESB  SP9FPP.
  -  .     .

----------


## US4MEZ

to UT2UU
        ?
    4+7 RZ9CJ - http://stas.noskov.name/ant/4-7-4-sat.jpg 
  FM-2008  
  19-21     UT4IZL/P.

----------


## UT2UU

> to UT2UU
>         ?
>     4+7 RZ9CJ - http://stas.noskov.name/ant/4-7-4-sat.jpg


  7+15 3 , 5    RZ9CJ  (  ,    - 7+15   )

  3+4, 1 , 4   RZ9CJ  (  3+5,    ).

 - 50   2-  20   70 .
 -51  SO-50     5 ,   3+4  RZ9CJ,   - .

    "  ,    ",       V()esoft.com.  ua  , .
   15  .

----------


## rw3adb

> 29         .  52    .


    .     ,   ,   , RW3XL,       .      , .

  52      (        -(




> SP9FPP 
> IZ8JHD


SV1EEK, IW3WRR ,  .    0642 - (     .  ,  ,       .

-   .  .   -  ,    .




> SP9FPP


      10-15 ,  .   ?
 -     .    .      ,    -)
  -  ,  ciao! )     . -)
 1150   ,   .

----------


## rw3adb

> .     ,   ,   , RW3XL,       .      , .
> 
>   52      (        -(





> .   7     .   .       .


      ?!
  ?

 -  :        ,   .   ,      .
  ,  -  .   "" -      ,      ,      .
   52, - ,         .,        ""   ,      .        .  .
 10-15   ,               .
 -   7  ,   ,    -    . +          .     -    100  .

----------


## rw3adb

> OPEK UVS-300 +  50-7-35 47 .


   ,    29...
    5      .    47   ""- . .

 29-   ,   .   ,        .      - .    .    .  .




> ,         .


- ,  5-6   . ,  5500      .




> HRD,       ,           .


 -   "" .   ,  -   , .




> 52        ,           .       .             ,     .


   29 ... 
  -    . -  ,    .       -          .

      29    .    -    -  .      .
     .     .
,  GP  3   ,   .      .
    .   + .     .




> ,  .


          .     ,     .

   ,  .
UT2UU, F1TIT, ON4HQ, IW4DVZ  .
    ,   . , 9 0!!!

----------


## UT2UU

> 400 8,30


  6   -    . ..    +      - .
  ,       .

FO-29     .
    -   ,       .  S0-50  AO-51    . :(

     -    . AO-27    , SO-50   .
AO-51  .
FO-29  SO-50     .

----------


## r3hh

200    22       30

----------


## vkrt

,           . 
    .    32  2     .  
          ,    ,     .

----------


## RW3XL

QSO!   .    QSO (820Kb)

----------


## UT2UU

> QSO!   .    QSO (820Kb)


!  !      v()esoft.com.u  a
   FO-29   ,    -   4   S- (    ).   - .     ,    .
AO-51    "  ",        2 QSO.
     -   ,   :Smile:    -       :Smile:   ,        QSO.     -     QSO  VO-52  FO-29     :Super:  

     - ,     "",      .

,   - ,       -        .      -   .

----------


## UT2UU

RW9SL  (CW)
RV6ANF (SSB) -  
   RW3XL ,   -   ...
 ,  .

PS: RW3XL     AO-51 ,  -  ,   ..

----------


## UT2UU

> ,     AOS  LOS.    29    .  -       .


     .      20  -      .         -     :Smile: 
      - .




> ?


, .     .




> .       :        90   . ,     -  .        .


    .      ,      ,          
 :Laughing:  

          (   ).                .   .

----------


## R0AU

.   ,       .    , SSB, 50 , 9 .  144  18  430.         ?  :Wink:

----------


## UT2UU

> .   ,       .    , SSB, 50 , 9 .  144  18  430.         ?


    .    -     .      -   ,   ,     -    .  ,      .
        .

----------


## UN9GW

29-    *7Z1HL (Harry)*. 
    ( ) "". 

73!

----------


## UN9GW

, , ! 
  , CW  CQ -  . ,  ,     .  ,  QSO  HZ1AM  , .. -  "",   ""  !

----------


## r3hh

29 ((((((((((((((  ((((((((((((((((((((  (((((([/code]

----------


## r3hh

http://oscar.dcarr.org/
     ,  ((((((((((((((

----------


## r3hh

> .


  :Sad:  
http://oscar.dcarr.org/

----------


## UN9GW

> Igor UN9GW
> 
>   .
> 
> 
>   
> http://oscar.dcarr.org/


... 
. :(

----------


## rw3adb

-1,  ... ( .
*RW3XL*
   ,  , ?

----------


## ua9uiz

, ...FO-29

----------


## r3hh

> ,  -  .


 



> http://amsat.org/pipermail/amsat-bb/2009-August/021484.html


        2830

----------


## UN9GW

,     " ".

----------


## rw3adb

,  ?   -    .

----------


## r3hh

,(((((

----------


## r3hh

> FO-29 .


 ,
  ,    , ()

----------


## rw3adb

,     ?

----------


## rw3adb

> Jan. UTC
> 16 21:00-


  22.21.10 - 22.24.42 UTC   ,     .   ...




> 22 22:33-


22.51.45- 22.57.09 UTC   "" .     ...




> 29 21:25-


21.44.25 -21.48.05 UTC   .
22  29-   - ,       .
   .        ?

----------


## rw3adb

.   , .

----------


## r3hh

KO85MQ
       .
         !
     ...
 !
 ..........

----------


## r3hh

> , ,  ? -)


 


> -     -    .


         .

----------


## ur4lrh

7    .  :Super:  

   !

----------


## UN9GW

,   FO-29.   :Laughing:  
 ,  .
73!

----------


## r3hh

> ,     ...


!      ,   ((((((((,  :Sad:

----------


## ua3avr

> ,    3 , ,    (18 ). , ....


   ~ 15.20 utc,     . ,    CW.

----------


## K6VHF

> 4L1FP
> 
>    ,    3 , ,    (18 ). , ....
> 
> 
>    ~ 15.20 utc,     . ,    CW.


   SSB.....  SSB   .

----------


## r3hh

> 17:00   VO-52.      ...


EU3CZ  52 ,     
 29

----------


## ua3avr

> 17:50 UTC      ...  ..... ....      !!!


    ~ 15.10 utc.  CW.  CW ,   SSB     .

----------


## K6VHF

.
*
SW6KRV
UA9FFF
RX3QFN*

    :
*
PE0SAT
IK1RAN
F0FIG
*

  EA1JM  UA9FFF
 :Super:       !

----------


## K6VHF

.   .       ,   !

----------


## K6VHF

QSO  SW6KRV  UA9FFF. C   !

----------


## K6VHF

,     .     ,   .    ,    .   !

----------


## RA0WKQ

!!!       ...     , 4  ...  :Smile:

----------


## RA0WKQ

,  !    .
  ...73!

----------


## RA0WKQ

,       -...
 .. 73!!

----------


## K6VHF

> 4L1FP
> 
>    !
> 
> 
>    !!!
>     16.13-16.30utc!
>  !!!
> 
>        52!


   QSO!   ,  - .
       ...
    !

----------


## K6VHF

[quote=""]


> ,   52
>     FO-29 !
>   27 SO50       
> QSL   eqsl.cc


 ,   .    -27  SO-50   ,      VO-52, FO-29  -7.
  SSB  .
  eqsl.cc

----------


## K6VHF

> 4L1FP
> 
>   SSB  .
> 
> 
>  !!!
>  -51     100   !
>      !      ---!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!


 .       100   29.
     .

----------


## UT2UU

,   3   50        .   2    :Smile: 
     7 QSO

----------


## K6VHF

2  18   50 ,     .....
    -51 ,   FO-29,    ,      ,     15...20 QSO,   E21   EA1,   6000 ....
      SSB  ,      .....    !

    !    ,          FM .    !

----------


## rw3adb

*RA3UD*

,       AO-51  .
,    OH2K.

 ,   ,         ?

----------


## RW3XL

-  :
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/hamradio/je9pel/fo29sola.htm

----------


## UN9GW

(UZ2HZ),   QSO!
QSL  .  "new one"     "-100-CW".
73!

----------


## UA3IDQ

,  .     .       ,  . 
       .

----------


## Deleted call

. ,   ...   ,  ,      .       SO50.  VO52    ,     ,     -            9+40.  FO29  51.      -     .    ( ?),     .            ,   , .   -       -   ,        . ,      29 .    435850. ,   ,   ....</p>

----------


## Deleted call

[QUOTE] 



> ,     VO-52,  .
>          /?


  .   .       ,   -  ,      .        20 ,        .     .        ... :(





> -51  .   (  )- ,     .


    - . 




> .     ,     - ,  5 ,    .


, ,  .




> ,    ?


. ,  ,    .  :Smile: 





> 435854 .  850       ,    ,   .           840...
> 29 ?
>            ,    .
> ,           .
>     12  -     ,    ,     5  -  ,   1 -    .
> 
>        ,        KP![/


QUOTE]

,      .           .   .

 . 73!

----------


## UA3IDQ

?    22-47  23-05

----------


## rw3adb

> ,    .   435854.


-     -(       !




> _   ,    ?_ 
> 			 		 	   . ,  ,    .


  , "",    ,        ,   !     J  ,  FO-29 ,     "".           ,  "".

----------


## Deleted call

> -     -(       !
> 
> 
>   , "",    ,        ,   !     J  ,  FO-29 ,     "".           ,  "".


-,   .   ,   ,   -3, 200  ,   .

----------


## rw3adb

> ,      435854. -  fucking  .    -  .   -    ...
>     ,     435744.  ,     - ,    .       29,   - 435854.


 ,   -    -) 
    ,    -   .   -    . 1000-    .
 -  ,   .      .
    . 90%   . 
      .   ,         .  J-               . ,      -      .

       ,  .     50  RG-58      . -  -120. 50 .

----------


## rw3adb

,       TK4LS.
  , ,     ,        //.  -500   ,  ,    .    -  .
   -      ,  ,     ,  -   ,     4  .
 ... 
,   FO29     HO68  ,  SSB,    ,       .   ,     TK4LS.           .
   ,      HO68 ,      FO-29,           ,     QSO c !
 ,  - HAM SPIRIT!
 -       ...

----------


## UN9GW



----------


## rw3adb

> RW3ADB    QSO  TK .


,   !

----------


## rw3adb

> QSO   ,     setup:  cross-yagi 3el-144MHz/6el-430MHz.


 .     .




> ,   3el     ,  150W.


. ?  TS2000?




> 5el-144MHz/14el-430MHz  50W  .


  ?




> QSO      , ,      ,   -   .  QSL-    ,     .   QSO  JA0CAW,    QSO         http://ja0caw-je0mzi.mo-blog.jp/ (    Google translate: http://translate.google.ru/#ja|ru|).
> 
>  ,  FO-29  , 07.10.2010  21.27 utc. ,  JA0CAW  . ,  -,  .


.        ,   , ,  .

----------


## ua3avr

> . ?  TS2000?


 PA,      .




> ?


. , ,    .    -  ,   .

----------


## RW3XL

.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rw3adb

, (
     .    68,     ,  -  .

 , ? ,     ,    .

----------


## RW3XL

---
JARL says: It seems that the power budget of FO-29 is low.
We turned off the analog transmitter(JTA) to confirm it on
8:19 UTC, 14 Oct 2010. We are going to perform the next use
as follows.
16 Oct, 20:00 UTC ON, and
18 Oct, 19:55 UTC OFF
It does not limit the use of the analog system transponder,
but please do uplink with the reasonable power. We may cancel
the use depending on the status of the examination use.
Please use as low power as necessary on the uplink to complete
your communications.
JE9PEL, Mineo Wakita
---
  :   .    14   8:19 UTC. 16  ()     20:00 UTC        19:55 UTC 18 .          .            .

----------


## RW3XL

---
Re: FO29
K9CIS has been forwarding his routine decodes of FO-29's beacon signal at
435.795 MHz to JE9PEL, Mineo Wakita.
It might be FO-29's status has been monitored more closely than in the past.
This shut down seems to initiated from ground control.
It seems in past shut downs, FO-29 shut itself down when its battery state
became severe. This resulted in long term battery reconditioning by ground
control.
...
Mike, K9QHO, Elwood, Indiana, USA
---
K9CIS     FO-29 JE9PEL.     FO-29  .  , ,     .         .

----------


## RW3XL

---
JARL command team tried to activate the transponder on 10/29 20:20 (UTC) 
10/30 07:33(UTC) 10/30 19:18(UTC). So far no reply from her.
It is not good news.
Hope she will back soon. 73
Yutaka Murata JA1COU
---
     .   .   .

----------


## Deleted call

,  ?

----------


## rw3adb

> ,      .  11      . , ,    ""      .       2011.


  -(




> ,  ?


,  QSL  !

----------


## RW3XL

amsat-bb,   !
---
FO-29 turned ON at 07:46UTC, 16 Nov 2010
by the effort of the control station.
JE9PEL, Mineo Wakita
---

----------


## r3hh

! :Crazy:

----------


## r3hh

,    http://www.amsat.org/amsat-new/echo/CTNews.php
November 2010 AO-51 Schedule 

November 14 (late UTC)
38k4 Baud PBBS Operations, L/U
Uplink: 1268.705 MHz FM at 9600 baud
Downlink: 435.150 MHz FM at 38,400 baud

November 18 (late UTC)
FM Repeater, L/SU
Uplink: 1268.705 MHz FM (no PL tone)
Downlinks: 2401.200 MHz FM *and* 435.300 MHz FM (at low power!)

November 21 (late UTC)
FM Repeater, V/U
Uplink: 145.920 MHz FM (no PL tone)
Downlink: 435.300 MHz FM

9k6 Baud PBBS Operations, L/U
Uplink: 1268.705 MHz FM at 9600 baud
Downlink: 435.150 MHz FM at 9600 baud


73, Drew KO4MA

----------


## RW3XL

E21EJC        QSO.   ,   SSB/FM,   .    QRZ.COM

----------


## RW3XL

,   AO51,      .  KO84         AO7/FO29.      ,   .
     ?       .

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


,    ,    ,     :Smile:

----------


## DL8RCB

> ...73!!!


  !       ,

----------


## ra0sp

> ..!!! 29-FO, , ... ,   .        ,    ,     ..51.         ...73!!!


  , .   , , ,  E21JC ,      
VE8V.      ,     10  .

----------


## Deleted call

29... ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## RA0WKQ

..   RA0SP....     ... :Crying or Very sad: 73!!

----------


## ra0sp

> ..   RA0SP....     ...73!!


   52  -  3     -       - UA9MQA .
      -          (1 -  )  :Cool: ).
 :Cool: )        .   -  -
 29      UK8GDW,     3  ,    . -.  :Cool: )

----------


## ra0sp

> 


      8-(

----------


## ra0sp

> 


  ,    ,     -
 .      .
,  -  .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 435.905...  ....


 !
       (      )
73

----------


## UA3IDQ

15-45  15-59     .   .
UA9FFF     .
   ?  ua3idq

----------


## Serg

> 901, 903  905....     .... 73!!!


   ?   -29       ,   435.845-435.860 .

----------


## ra0sp

> ....


   .  vo52  ,   
  ?,  -      .
    ,       ?  :Cool:

----------


## RA0WKQ

...      FO-29.... UA9FFF .     ...    .
   ..    6  !!

*DL8RCB*,  ,  !! ,    ,   ..  .. 73!!

----------


## DL8RCB

> 1    .. 73!!!


  180-270 ,     70-100,   
73

----------


## ra0sp

> 180-270


16 mart 2011
11-45  11-52 UT
16-54  16-58 UT
F029     ,  

  PS,

----------


## ra0sp

> 11:50-58


  ,      UA9FFF,
      .
        4 , 
  .
  ,   4    
    ,    -    8-(

----------


## ra0sp

> ra0sp?   ?


Loc- OO26BN,       .
,    (  ),   .
30  -    ,   .
 :Super:  :Smile:

----------


## ra0sp

> 


  ,      ,    :Smile: 
     ....
   ,    .

----------


## Deleted call

> ,      ,   
>      ....
>    ,    .


   29  22:30     .         .         .    435854.

----------


## ra0sp

> 29  22:30


 2 , , .    .
to RA0WKQ-         ,    
    .   ,   .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 13:43    ua9fff s2-3 70


   15.58-16.08 EU   ua9fff s3-s6
73

----------


## DL8RCB

> DL8RCB,   ..  UA9FFF  ..   ....  16.10( )   RW3XL. 73!!!


  ,     ,     430,      
   ut1eq   9  ,    
73

----------


## RD4HI

.  , .   a   ,,,,.RN4HHI 73!

----------


## RD4HI

. .   . AMSAT  .

----------


## ra0sp

*DL8RCB*,
    CW  09-50 UT?
  ,   .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  20

----------


## Serg

> 1.    100   CW, USB  LSB?


  29-  435850   -  ,  - .




> 2.   HRD: VFO-A   , 
> VFO-B  .   "" RX  VFO-A   .
>    "" TX    ?


 HRD  . ,     ,       ,      .         ...

----------


## ra0sp

> RA0SP   ,


, -       ,    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## R3MW

DL8RCB           QSO  ?              .  ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fpggd6Konjc


2    
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF-HD28tDqA
73

----------


## RW3XL

> -


 RA3DDY  .
AO-27    "in service",       VO-52,   AO-27.

----------


## sirotka

!      !!          :( ?

----------


## F4EQE

> :( ?


         ,   ,        .         .               DK7ZB 4+6 ,                 .
PS:         ,   -6.

----------


## ER1LW / VE7LWW

,   ,    -  .   ,     HRD.
  "".  :Smile:

----------


## sirotka

:



> 435890   145990 FM!
> 2013-04-17 19:00 UTC

----------


## Zoer

> 2    
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF-HD28tDqA
> 73


    SDR     ?

----------


## sirotka

> FM  ssb ,    .


,   ,      1  .
,            .       ,      .

----------


## ER1LW / VE7LWW

> 1  .


 .           .       CQ  .....    ,  .   SSB ....
       .  .    .   .

----------


## RA-38

UA0QJ/0 CW  OH2FQV SSB .IC-820 2-el Quad.

----------


## sirotka

KN78MM    ,    ,   .

----------


## ur3ctb

Canary islands, EA8HB via FO-29,    08-26 UTC AOS - 08-44 UTC LOS
,   QSO  LOS  :Razz: 



73 de UR3CTB

----------


## UA3YCX

21.58       VIA SAT (FO-29) SQ9MES, SP5ULN . :!:

----------

evgenys

----------


## ur3ctb

via FO-29 RD5A  /    .  .. (info QRZ.RU)  :Smile: 

29/10/2013 QSO VIA SATELLITE FO-29 UR3CTB WITH RD5A




FO-29   ,    VO-52!        +     ""  ,     :Smile: 

   (29/10/2013) via SO-50, VO-52  FO-29  QSO  5- ,   , SAT   :Smile: 

73 de UR3CTB

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## Igor@D66

Uplink 145.900 MHz - 146.00 MHz  (LSB, CW)
Downlink 435.800 MHz - 435.900 MHz (USB, CW)
     ?
,  .

----------


## Igor@D66

> -52


 ,   :Razz:

----------


## Igor@D66

> ,    ""


,     :Smile:    ,  ,    ....

----------


## Igor@D66

> 


    ,  2/70    ""?

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

29     ,  ,  910  7    .       ...

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 ,  Sharp
73

----------


## DL8RCB

:
OFF
   20  25  2014 ,       700-            R700TM, QSL via RO3M (ex: RK3MWA).    R3MW - .           144.300 (SSB, CW), 145.500 - FM      432 ( )   . Loc: KO97VP  LO07DL.
14762
2014-08-21
14:13:30
RA3OW
KO91OQ
R700TM UA9CS
TNX QSO GL 73! .

.
14760
2014-08-21
14:11:14
R700TM
KO97VP
RA3OW, UA9CS


   14.10 UTC

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCok...m-upload_owner
HRD R700TM,EA4CYQ,UR3CTB

----------


## DL8RCB

> R700TM,DL5LBQ


     14 : 38 UTC
RX 435.845 + -   897   CW
73

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 -         
     435850 + - .     UTC

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZXh...m-upload_owner

----------


## RW3XL

, !
    BG9AGZ.   CQ            ?

----------


## R3THA

. ,     -    RTLSDR,     145950.       435858 + -.     -           ,         .     .      .         (),  ,    .       CQ

----------

RW3XL

----------


## R3THA

,        .
   QRZ.com  ,   .
       .
....................  ....................  ............
Thank you His mail can tell me
To contact RW3XL, it is very difficult.
I will try. TX ON 145.95,
start 7:58:45 end 8:04:00
There is a mountain in the north, it might be blocked.
....................  ....................  ...............
     -  ,  sked,

----------


## UR5MY

435 858       .      .       .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UR5MY

...   795 ???     :Embarassed:

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-xwrxungQ

----------


## R7MU

> ...   795 ???


BEACON -  ,    ... 435795
http://www.amsat.org/?page_id=1024

----------

R5AU

----------


## UA0YAS

?   ?

----------


## DL8RCB

29

----------


## R9LR

> 1/19 03:55 - 05:40


  -   ,         ? ,         6-10  .

----------

